# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  Thai Vokabeln hören und lernen

## schiene

Hier ein Link wo einige Vokabeln vorgesprochen werden.Für Anfänger ganz gut geeignet die Aussprache zu hören.
http://www.pattaya-welt.de/Vokabeln.htm

----------

